# 3d deer target stand?



## MNJB (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys was thinking of making a target stand for my 3d deer. I've got some ideas floating around just wonder if anyone else has built something like it. As soon as mine is built in the next day or to i will post pics. Lets see your stands


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Rigby9149 (Aug 5, 2012)

I like it. Looks easy. Even "I" could possibly do that. How long of a rope did you attach? 2ft? Now you just need to find someone to run with it! lol


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Got several of the same but without wheels. Works great.


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

So it causes you to get robinhoods too? LOL


----------



## MNJB (Jan 7, 2013)

5forks thats kinda what i was thinking. I was also thinking of making it hinge so a guy could throw it in the trunk of a car or backseat. Was also wondering how well does it work on uneven ground?


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

My stand is two pieces of 4x4 about 4ft long. I drilled a hole through the middle so I could drive some 12" long rebar through them. The rebar sticks out the bottom a few inches so it can be sunk into the ground, while still coming out the top 6" to mount the deer on. Easy to move when I need to, and I can angle each 4x4 as needed for uneven ground.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks like a good solution


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)

MNJB said:


> 5forks thats kinda what i was thinking. I was also thinking of making it hinge so a guy could throw it in the trunk of a car or backseat. Was also wondering how well does it work on uneven ground?


I need to flip the bracket that holds the wheels so it gives it more ground clearence. Other than that it works good.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Great idea! Tagging for later.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I made a similar version last summer, but used 4x4's to make it more heavy duty to stand up to the viscious impact of my Prime Centroid.......:wink: No wheels, but that is a good idea. I keep it in the garage when I am not shooting my 3D regularly and then just carry it out. The wheels would save the trip back for the 3D deer. The downside to this common design is that it is specific to the leg spacing of a particular brand of 3D target. Of course you could simply drill new holes, but I have been pondering an idea to make it more universal.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

You could just mill a slot in the center board so the support bolts slide to whatever spacing you need and you just lock them down with nuts and washers.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

That is one idea that I had mulled over...........


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 4, 2009)

You could use some of this to make it adjustable.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Another excellent idea..........if that is readily available. I had the 4x4's in the garage from a previous project, so the cost was minimal.


----------

